# Hi all. Newbie here from dartmoor!



## Gastro camper (Dec 11, 2014)

Well I thought I'd introduce myself. My names shaun and I'm almost ready to go off grid in my camper. 2 main reasons for this really, 1- I'm sick to death of payin the ridiculous prices to greedy fat cat w@&£ers etc. and I think there needs to be a change in the way we live our lives. Too many things are taken for granted and it won't last forever. Soon they'll be too many people on this earth for the amount of food and energy we can provide. So the greed of man will only increase. This brings me nicely on to my second reason for goin of grid...... To find a solution.

I plan on travelling around the uk and Europe, meeting likeminded people seeking out traditional ways of living and cooking. Being a chef I will be concentrating on trying to recreate local dishes in my camper. I have a website http://www.thegastronomiccamper.com
Which is under maintenance and plan to use it, along with this site, to add recipes, alternative living ideas, reviews and anything else I feel is relevant. 

If this is something that interests you please pm me. Otherwise thanks for your time.

Happy campin!

Shaun


----------



## Obanboy666 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi and wellcome.

Happy wilding and good luck with your plans.

:welcome::camper::welcome:


----------



## CAL (Dec 11, 2014)

*Good luck.*

I admire your ideas and agree totally with your thoughts.
Good luck in your new venture and keep posting.
I follow the website of Hiace Hobo, it's an eye opener.


----------



## Gastro camper (Dec 11, 2014)

Obanboy666 said:


> Hi and wellcome.
> 
> Happy wilding and good luck with your plans.
> 
> :welcome::camper::welcome:



Thank you



CAL said:


> I admire your ideas and agree totally with your thoughts.
> Good luck in your new venture and keep posting.
> I follow the website of Hiace Hobo, it's an eye opener.



Thanks cal. Just checked out the site and subscribed. He's defo on the same wave length


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 11, 2014)

All the best with your venture.
There's another guy on here with the same sentiments. 
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...land-good-place-fulltime-small-motorhome.html


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Dec 11, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun



:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::drive:


----------



## Borderland (Dec 11, 2014)

have fun and am looking forward to your website


----------



## Travellerman (Dec 11, 2014)

*Best of luck!*

I totally concur with your sentiments. Just about to set off from East Kent in my recently acquired Hymer to meander through Europe to Greece. Hope to keep in touch.


----------



## invalid (Dec 11, 2014)

I live on Dartmoor, so if you need? message me, an Hi.  :camper:


----------



## wineciccio (Dec 11, 2014)

you did say you from Dartmoor and not Broadmoor:shag::shag::shag::shag::shag::shag::shag::shag::shag:


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the site, I know lots about motorhomes, little about cooking you may just be my saviour.


----------



## Gastro camper (Dec 23, 2014)

*So very very very sorry!!!*

I didn't subscribe to this and didn't think anyone would reply. What doofus!!!



phillybarbour said:


> Hi and welcome to the site, I know lots about motorhomes, little about cooking you may just be my saviour.



Thanks Philly yes I know food, not much about motorhomes(yet) and clearly very little about computers!!!



wineciccio said:


> you did say you from Dartmoor and not Broadmoor:shag::shag::shag::shag::shag::shag::shag::shag::shag:



Dartmoor yes. B wing... Hang on, are you the one who dropped the soap the other night? 

Anyway. Pm sent


----------



## Gastro camper (Dec 23, 2014)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Welcome to the forum.



Thanks morgan



loulou said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun
> :welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::drive:



Cheers Lou I plan to



Borderland said:


> have fun and am looking forward to your website



Thanks me too. It's hardwork when you've the computer literacy of a bean sprout!



Travellerman said:


> I totally concur with your sentiments. Just about to set off from East Kent in my recently acquired Hymer to meander through Europe to Greece. Hope to keep in touch.



That's awesome man. I'm heading round Europe june ish for 3 ish years. Hopefully I'll see you on the way. Peace


----------



## shawbags (Dec 23, 2014)

Gastro camper said:


> Well I thought I'd introduce myself. My names shaun and I'm almost ready to go off grid in my camper. 2 main reasons for this really, 1- I'm sick to death of payin the ridiculous prices to greedy fat cat w@&£ers etc. and I think there needs to be a change in the way we live our lives. Too many things are taken for granted and it won't last forever. Soon they'll be too many people on this earth for the amount of food and energy we can provide. So the greed of man will only increase. This brings me nicely on to my second reason for goin of grid...... To find a solution.
> 
> I plan on travelling around the uk and Europe, meeting likeminded people seeking out traditional ways of living and cooking. Being a chef I will be concentrating on trying to recreate local dishes in my camper. I have a website http://www.thegastronomiccamper.com
> Which is under maintenance and plan to use it, along with this site, to add recipes, alternative living ideas, reviews and anything else I feel is relevant.
> ...



Welcome and the best of luck on your travels.


----------



## Peter Pan (Dec 24, 2014)

Hi from another Newbie.
Must say although I don’t agree with everything you say I do believe in a simpler life.
One of the ideas about campervanning, for me, was to search out old traditions in cooking and brewing.
I look forwards to your future posts and please let us know when your site is up and running.
Good luck, Peter


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Dec 24, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## antiquesam (Dec 24, 2014)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Welcome to the forum.



I'm sure you've said that before. Careful, you could be getting as forgetful as me


----------

